
iOS App Without a Mac - auggierose
https://weisser-zwerg.dev/posts/ios-app-without-mac/
======
ktpsns
Cool! I recently participated in developing an IPhone Swift application in
Xcode on a MacBook. The IDE is amazingly simple, just click "play" to run an
application in a simulator on a connected IPhone. I guess it's not that easy
if you don't have any Mac software/hardware (what about an simulator?).

